# Bland back to raw diet



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Lakota Bloat Scare 

I know she will be on a bland diet for a bit but what is the best way to transition off of bland to raw? I might go ahead and grind some duck necks for RMB for her and some turkey (she should LOVE that). I had thought about starting to grind some bones for her and Chimo anyway...... At lease ground I can get her back on raw with smaller portions several times a day while her belly heals.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Personally, I don't see any reason NOT to feed her her normal foods - with one exception.

I would feed GROUND foods only for the next week - just to make it easier on her system to digest them.

If you don't have a grinder or want to deal with grinding I would look for some of the premades - like Bravo. Get the meant and bone ONLY - no need for veggies or such.

I would stay away from any starches as those are more work to digest.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Not that I'm an expert, but I'm going to be transitioning Risa back to raw from a bland diet this weekend.

She's been eating super-mushy boiled rice and parboiled chicken for about a week now. Friday I am planning on giving her a raw chicken breast with rice. Saturday will be another raw chicky breast with a pair of chicken feet (maybe some rice too). Sunday I'm hoping to start her back on 'full raw' with a chicken quarter. Assuming she has no major setbacks. 

Good luck.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sending good vibes for Kota and Risa! I too am transitioning Grimmi back to raw. This morning he had a boiled chix and rice breakfast (he has been on that all week), can I give him a normal raw meal tonight of chicken drumstick and chicken breast filet.. and tomorrow morning boiled chix and rice again... then tomorrow dinner a normal raw and go raw from there?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Lakota is so NOT digging her canned food and I don't imagine it will be much better tomorrow when I am supposed to add kibble in...... She is supposed to eat 1.5 cans today and so far she has nibbled at the .5 part....hasn't finished a "meal" yet today but was dancing when I was feeding the other dogs. I can't say I blame her. I might add a handful of kibble to her last meal tonight and see. I bought two pounds of ground turkey for her today- hope she doesn't spite me for the whole turkey thing. If she doesn't eat her kibble tonight/tomorrow AM I will start mixing in a bit of raw turkey. Guess it is time to find those cases of duck necks at the bottom of the freezer. Three cups of kibble HAS to be way harder than one pound of raw on her belly just by sheer masses. Also by not eating all of her food she isn't taking all her meds.....cuz they have to go with her food.....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Since I'm in the middle of nowhere with dial-up I haven't been following this thread (but I'm sure glad she's ok!) but why not cook for her?

For Chama (after she bloated) I made:

overcooked quinoa (has digestive enzymes)
pureed sweet potato
ground duck (or turkey or chicken or beef)
canned salmon
lightly cooked eggs


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I found a can of Wysong ground rabbit and mixed about 1/8 of a can of that with about 1/4 of her icky canned food and she slurped it all up including her pills so maybe that will get us another day closer.....


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Each day, better and better as her tummy recovers. Good deal on finding the Wysong rabbit that she liked! I agree with you, raw should be easier than processed-anything. She is at least noshing a bit, having small meals. You are doing a super job with her. And yep, closer to being back on raw! How's her poop doing? Does she have appetite when she sees the other dogs getting their raw? Sending more good vibes for Lakota!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yes, she definitely has appetite when I am feeding the other guys. I try to feed her first so she is eating but that is when she went on strike and had a food fight in her crate today. I scooped up the meds that went flying and Chimo, Rayne and Jethro had a blast getting the "novelty" food. The three of them split about a table spoon but many did they have to work for it. 

Her poop is disgusting. OK so that is compared to raw poop.







She had her first "real" one yesterday (well the night before) and I picked up enough to fill the dog food can. It was formed but not nearly as formed and SMALL as I am used to. I can not understand how Chimo hasn't had liquid poop from all that he ate. 

My mission today (after I crawl back in bed again) will be to find a case of duck necks and get those and some turkey out to grind for her. 

Todays menu will stick with the canned EN and mix it with the Wysong Bunny but I have some turkey out if I need a backup plan. I want to try to get her back to her normal amounts.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

She was VERY happy to dine on her EN/Bunny mix this AM. And took all of her meds.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Good girl, Kota! She will be back to her usual raw in no time. Even if her first few raw meals are kind of small and easy-to-digest type bones, she will do super. Raw really dissolved and is digested best compared to prepared stuff anyway. But SO GLAD she did so well with her canned bunny mix and took all her meds like a good Husky! I am amazed that Chimo has had no reactions to his merry oinkfest. Tough fellow he is!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Good thing you still had that can on hand!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

She wasn't quite so happy to see it this AM. I still have enough bunny for one more meal for her but not sure it will be enough. Girly likes her variety. I might mix a little raw turkey into tonights 2-3 more meals for her.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Diva wants variety, Ruq!







You are handling things well. I think she will transition okay with the bunny-to-turkey.


----------

